# Poll: What is your favorite vintage American muscle car?



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

My vote goes to either the 1966 or 1967 Chevrolet Chevelle Super Sport. I also like the Pontiac GTO, Oldsmobile 4-4-2 and Buick Gran Sport Series from 1964-1967. The 1983-1987 Buick Grand National and GNX are also winners in my book.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

*Two eras*

For the pre-1975 era I would have to say the Olds 442, Hurst edition with the W30 engine, mainly because that was my first car  Yes, it was 20 years old when I got it, but I loved it!

In the post 1980 era I would have to go with the Viper, if given choice, the race tuned "Venom" would be my pick. I had a Viper for a year in the 90s, I won the use of it in a contest.

Warmest regards


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Original Mustang convertible, early GTO, Camaro Z28, 442, Shelby Cobra 350, Road Runner, Barricuda...I loved them all and gas was cheap. BTW, I never owned any of them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A 1972 Dodge Challenger, R/T...as guitone said, "gas was cheap then" but, insurance wasn't! However, the ride was worth every penny spent on insurance.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

My second car, when I was 20-23, was a 1966 Mustang. I sold it when I moved across the country in 1982. I really am not into cars, I think I let my dad talk me into buying it because he was into cars. But I wish I hadn't sold it.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

65 Mustang GT350H...


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Gotta love those Buicks from the mid-80s, as [n]FashionTC[/b] notes. My teacher in public school had one and it was immaculate. Unfortunately the turbos were $1,000+ when new, but it was a speciality car so you have to expect that.

My other favourite is probably the old Dodge Superbird/Road Runner with the huge wing on the back. Still see one every few years. Very fast in a straight line, but "the lady's not for turning"!


----------



## ae544 (May 29, 2006)

1970 Chevrolet Chevelle LS6!


----------



## Dr James Ryan (Feb 8, 2006)

GTO. Never cared for the pony cars.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

ae544 said:


> 1970 Chevrolet Chevelle LS6!


I'll second this nomination!

If money is no object, you can not pass up an original Shelby 427 Cobra.

Modern cars, I wish I was about 22 or had some surplus cash right now. I would buy one of the Subaru WRX's just for a fun canyon burner.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

*Vette*

My father-in-law's '68-1/2 Stingray convertable, 427 engine in limited edition orange; all stock, just the way he bought it. He just got it running again... the thing peels out in second for cryin' out loud.

I'm not much for the traditional muscle cars. They can go in a straight line nicely, but I like to flog my cars around twisty rural roads, which is hard to do when your car steers like a boat.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Since you asked for muscle car I'll stick to a purists definition. 

Any factory race car (Hemi Dart, etc), more realistically the 1970 LS6 Chevelle, closely followed by the 1966 Chevelle SS. But I really don't like muscle cars that much. 

I have long held any 68+ 427 Corvette in high regard, especially the L88. Now they fetch extreme prices. 

Really the entire muscle car market seems a bit bloated and IMO retarded. We aren't talking about hand made Ferrari and Porsche race cars here, these were stamped out by union workers in Detroit and raised to a position of high regard by aging baby boomers. Sure I love them, but not $100K worth. It's got to go bust here eventually. Even the Ferrari Daytonas are just now getting back to where they were 10-15 years ago....


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I'll vote for the '67 Chevelle SS. I never really understood the appeal until I rode in one.


----------



## Roy_h (May 11, 2005)

*Mustang '65*

I love the '65 Mustang Convertible and Fastback. In 3/4 years from now I hope to own them both. I'd love to have the 289 ci convertible completely stock.

The fastback I'm planning to purchase within the next half year as a chassis, because I plan to do some very serious customization. Or actually have someone do it for me.

First, the body of course needs to get some work, so it will be 'walnutshell' blasted so all the old paint comes off. Then off course it needs to be restored, prepped and sprayed. I want to have it sprayed in a very, very deep black.

All the technical stuff will be 2006/2007. A Ford Cammer Crate Engine + Transmission. Airride suspension (similar to what BMW equips their cars with nowadays), performance disc brakes (instead of drum brakes), xenon head lights and LED tail light. I'm also discussing the pros and cons of traction control and ABS with some custom shops around.

The interior will be black leather all around. Including the dashboard, consoles, seats, etc. The window pillars and head lining probably black alcantara or suede. Instead of standard Mustang seats, i'd probably get recaro's.

All of this I want to with keeping the original look of the car. Basically, what I want is a 2006 car in a '65 extorior.

The downside is, all of this is going to cost me plus minus 35/40 grand. But then again, that might not be that much for a 'bespoke' car


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

A literal tossup

1965 Mustang GT350-H (Black, gold trim)
1965 Pontiac GTO - 389 V8, "Tri-Power", Hurst "bent" shifter. The shifter was bent at a +65deg angle to facilitate being able to shift without a lot of reach. The car was capable of of 6"-10" "wheelies" right off the showroom floor.


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

AC/Shelby Cobra 427 (British Racing Green, though, really, any color would do)

Other contenders:
Ford/Shelby GT-500 (Blue w/white stripe or black w/gold)
1972 Stingray
1974 Stingray 454 Special Edition
1968 Camaro RS/SS 327 or 350

Never owned any of these, but got to ride in all except the Gt-500.


----------



## Stan the Man (Mar 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> A 1972 Dodge Challenger, R/T...as guitone said, "gas was cheap then" but, insurance wasn't! However, the ride was worth every penny spent on insurance.


Did anyone happen to see the Challenger concept car that Dodge presented at a recent auto show? It looks almost identical to the late 60's/early 70's Challenger but with modern safety and comfort features.

It's still a concept car, but very intersting.

Edited to add this... https://www.autoblog.com/2006/01/04/dodge-challenger-concept-photo-gallery/


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Stan the Man said:


> Did anyone happen to see the Challenger concept car that Dodge presented at a recent auto show? It looks almost identical to the late 60's/early 70's Challenger but with modern safety and comfort features.
> 
> It's still a concept car, but very intersting.
> 
> Edited to add this... https://www.autoblog.com/2006/01/04/dodge-challenger-concept-photo-gallery/


It is a very cool looking vehicle! I'd like to see it in person. Also, Chevy has done the same thing with the Camaro.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Stan the Man said:


> Did anyone happen to see the Challenger concept car that Dodge presented at a recent auto show? It looks almost identical to the late 60's/early 70's Challenger but with modern safety and comfort features.
> 
> It's still a concept car, but very intersting.
> 
> Edited to add this... https://www.autoblog.com/2006/01/04/dodge-challenger-concept-photo-gallery/


"Stan" or anyone: Please save me from myself...I've seen the pictures and fear, if they ever bring it to the show room, I've got just enough foolishness left in me to buy one. Help me, help me help me!!!


----------



## Stan the Man (Mar 7, 2006)

Trenditional said:


> It is a very cool looking vehicle! I'd like to see it in person. Also, Chevy has done the same thing with the Camaro.


I found the Camero, but it looks like Chevy didn't follow the original as faithfully as Ford did with the Mustang or Dodge with the Challenger concept.

https://www.chevrolet.com/performance/?seo=ov_camaroconcept

From this it appears the Camero is nothing more than drawings at this point.


----------



## Stan the Man (Mar 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> "Stan" or anyone: Please save me from myself...I've seen the pictures and fear, if they ever bring it to the show room, I've got just enough foolishness left in me to buy one. Help me, help me help me!!!


I'll do what I can, but who's going to save me? I'm smitten as well. I saw a report from the Detroit auto show on TV and fell in love. They interviewed someone from the design team and he believed it has a good chance of seeing production.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

*Camero*



Stan the Man said:


> I saw a report from the Detroit auto show on TV and fell in love. They interviewed someone from the design team and he believed it has a good chance of seeing production.


They are doing market research right now to see if they can sell enough to make it worth their while to build them.


----------



## Leslie Crawford (Feb 16, 2006)

*1967 Chevelle SS*

I was only 14 years old then, but this was the car I lusted for, and still so.


----------



## rtaylor61 (Jul 25, 2005)

Tyto said:


> AC/Shelby Cobra 427 (British Racing Green, though, really, any color would do)
> 
> Other contenders:
> Ford/Shelby GT-500 (Blue w/white stripe or black w/gold)
> ...


Having spent time with Mr. Shelby, I vote ANYTHING he was involved with. What a gentleman.

Randy


----------

